# Distracted?



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,

I was wondering if any of you out there know that if it's normal that a 10-11 week puppy has practically no attention span?

I would be trying to train him, and he would just.... do something else altogether. Sometimes he pays attention, but not for long anyways.

The food could be a problem but he likes them I can tell but probably doesn't LOVE them.

Also, when I'm trying to teach Micah the sit/stay. I would be able to get him to sit, and then he would look at me.... and then lie down. I think he is trying to figure out what he has to do to get that treat in my hand... what should I do? He's being... "over-smart".

And if its normal that a 10-11 week puppy gets distracted very easily, does anyone know when it might get better?

Thankyou all!
Ivan


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

First of all, stay consistant and don't give up. A 10 week old puppy seems to have the attention span of a toddler child, which is very short. Also try to find a treat that he really can't resist, I have used bits of bacon, hot dog and biscuits ( the human kind). You need to have something that really gets his attention. 
I wanted to teach Sunny to "catch" and a friend told me to use "oyster crackers" and they worked when nothing else would. Your puppy will learn so fast it will be amazing.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Excuse my lack of knowledge about western crackers...

What are oyster crackers?

I live in Hong Kong so all the groceries here are in chinese... doesn't help much.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ivan, We put oyster crackers in soup. They are shaped a little like oysters, so that is why they call them that. They are basically a standard cracker.

I'm sure there is something in your kitchen that Micah will like just as much. It is normal for a young puppy to have no attention span. Just keep at it. Just a few minutes, three times per day will be enough. He will catch on eventually.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Alright great thanks 

I feel so dumb. 

Thanks for the explanation. 

Not for awhile I don't think. He's sick... I think he's got a fever, I don't have a doggy thermometer... I think it's a reaction from his first shot...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think it is totally normal for a pup to have a very short attention span...I would spend no more than 5 minutes at a time doing proper training sessions. With pups I would try and do the type of training that they dont really know they are doing by just carrying around treats with you all day and occasionally do some recalls...just to get them used to coming and learning their name...just keep all training short and fun!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

What else would you guys suggest to teach a 10 week old pup?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ahh well, Im sure others may push more training but I wouldnt really do any 'proper' training commends until they are a little older...I think in those first few weeks it is more about getting them 'used' to things...like getting them used to a lead, getting them used to a crate, house training, that kind of thing...teaching them to sit is a nice simple one. Maybe play lots of little fun games with the pup, like hiding treats around and getting the pup to find them is quite fun! The MAIN concern for me with a pup that age is RECALL!! I like to take advantage of the fact that you are the centre of the universe for a pup at that age so at 12 weeks I took Harry out to a safe place (well the middle of a huge field!) and plonked him down and did lots of recalls with treats...he loved to follow me anyway, so the treats REALLY got him used to coming back when called (at a year old he has a brilliant recall so it must have paid off!) I did this daily through his puppyhood as I honestly think that a reliable recall is the most importrant thing you can teach a dog, so I get started at a young age.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sure I would start the recall, I don't have any large fields here in Hong Kong though 

Do you think recalling in the house would maybe help alittle?

Also hiding treats? Wouldn't a dog just... lose interest if he doesn't seem the treat? I mean I can't imagine how I might get Micah to find his treat...

Do you mind expanding alittle more on how to train the recall and maybe the finding his treat "game"?

Thanks


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my - I wondered if Griff had ADD at that age! Their attention span grows with age - no worries. When I took Griff to puppy school - she told us that after 6 months they would have the attention span for the "stay" command. A little at a time - baby steps - after a while they virtually read your mind. Best wishes.. 

I hope pup isn't reacting to his shots - keep a close eye on him.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Well he is. But just fever... at least I think. Can people please check out my "Side-effects of Vaccination" thread?

I need some major advice...

And thanks for your advice Griffyn's Mom


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi Ivan...ooh yes, certainly recall can be practised in the house and garden (if you have a garden, that is) I only go out into the middle of a field as I like the fact that it is an overwhelmingly huge place for the pup and so they stick to you like glue! It is good for me to practise in such an area as that is where I walk my dogs everyday. You can imagine the problems you would have if you let a 6 month old dog off the lead for the first ever time without any practise at it...everything would seem more exciting to them than little old you!! but yes, doing this around the house is a great way to practise...just from room to room. Its handy to have a 'bumbag' on you with treats in, so at random points you can just call the pup too you and give them something tasty...your pup will love it whn you call them! 

Also I have always had very greedy dogs so getting them to sniff out treats is a great game for them. I also used to play 'hide and seek' with my pups...I would get someone to hold onto the pup for a second while I ran and hid somewhere (very obvious at first!) then the other person says 'GO FIND!!' and then when they find you give pup a big praise for being so clever!! (maybe a treat too!) mine have always loved this game!

I am sorry to hear your pup has a fever, I will go and look at your other thread now...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep a close eye on him if you suspect a fever. You don't need a doggie thermometer. You can use a regular one. Keep an eye on him Ivan. If he has a fever you should let the vet know before it becomes serious. 

Short attention span is very normal. You jsut have to work with him for short amounts of time.

I am concerned about the fever though. Is he eating normally? Is he listless? Watch carefully please and get him back to that vet if you need to!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

You can combine play and training time....they do have a short attention span. It gets better with age.
If he sits, make sure you praise him and you cant expect him to stay in one place for to long. Maybe just tell him to stay and then take a step back...i think thats good enough for the little one.
You can basically teach all the basic commands now..at least start. Go hide and then call him.....
His shots may have induced the fever....call the vet just to be sure though.....


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know. He seems to have fever, although I can't confirm it. He's eating quite normally but isn't drinking much...

He's quite restless, wanting to play but I stuck him in his crate so he can get some rest...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> You can combine play and training time....they do have a short attention span. It gets better with age.
> If he sits, make sure you praise him and you cant expect him to stay in one place for to long. Maybe just tell him to stay and then take a step back...i think thats good enough for the little one.
> You can basically teach all the basic commands now..at least start. Go hide and then call him.....
> His shots may have induced the fever....call the vet just to be sure though.....


He doesn't exactly come to my calling... Rather most of the time, he just "explores" the house, again and agian and again and again....

He would rather sniff out the door than come to me... Also when I try to get his attention, sometimes he will start playing with my feet... weird.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

They love everything that moves....zack would nip our feet constantly...just give him a toy.
Okay...put a leash on him and when you call him and he doesnt come just gently pull him towards you while you say come. Be happy..high pitched voice.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> Be happy..*high pitched voice*.


A LITTLE challenging for a teenager undergoing puberty


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha...i bet..
do you have a sqeaky toy that you can use to get his attention??


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I guesso. Was that leash thing for recall?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

well...you might want to keep him close to you at all times...put the leash on him and then put it on you so he has to go whereever you go....
When you teach the *come*....let him wander off with the leash attached to him...then have a treat ready and say *Micah come*...if he comes to you..great, if he doesnt, just tug on his leash and pull him towards you...do that several times through out the day.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

So should he be tied next to me if I'm sitting on the table doing my work?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Sure...this is a good way to show him that you are the boss...make sure he has something to play with while you do your work. You dont want him all bored..


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Usually he manages to push it out of range and starts tugging me. Then if I ignore him he whines. So I let him go get his toy, he pushes it even further...

Smart dog really...


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

They are smart and they'll find ways. You just have to show him who is the boss.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Got it 

Thanks. Micah's sickkk, but he doesn't wanna rest. Are there any homemade recipes out there to make a dog fall asleep ?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Zack does the same thing...when we play fetch...he'll come back with the ball and wont drop it...i know he wants me to play but i am not waiting on him to drop the ball whenever he is ready.....


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Got it
> 
> Thanks. Micah's sickkk, but he doesn't wanna rest. Are there any homemade recipes out there to make a dog fall asleep ?


If you think he is sick, make him comfortable. Try putting him in your lap....or in his crate. Hopefully he'll fall asleep. Poor thing....i wish they could tell us whats wrong and no...there are no home made remidies to make a dog fall asleep....


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I was kidding 

But yea I've stuck him in his crate, hoping that he will fall asleep soon. He did sleep quite a lot today so I don't blame him for wanting to come out and play. Though I did let him out for awhile just now...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

The attention span for Micah will be short at this time. Even Wiggles can only handle about 25 minutes of straight training at 1 year old. I don't really know then why the clicker traininng class we originally went to when he was 5 months was 1.5h long!

I STILL have to work with Wiggles on focus because of his high prey and pack drives. Every little or big moving thing excites him and he wants to go check it out. Our trainer taught me that I need to occasionally check to see if he is focused on me by giving a hand signal (ie. for lying down) when he might be distracted. If he obeys then he is praised, if not, then he gets a correction.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_Our trainer taught me that I need to occasionally check to see if he is focused on me by giving a hand signal (ie. for lying down) when he might be distracted. If he obeys then he is praised, if not, then he gets a correction._

Just a thought... does it not feel a bit, well, *mean* to give a command when he's distracted and then punish him for not doing what you asked?

Why not teach him to snap his attention quickly back to you when he's distracted? I teach my dogs to spin around and look at me at warp speed when they hear their names. Sure, if they're distracted and I say his name and he blows me off, I might goose him or take off and surprise him by running the other direction, but I can't see myself ever cueing a behavior when I thought the dog was distracted w/o trying to get the focus first.

I probably misunderstood what you said..... Sorry if that's the case!

-S


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ivan,

To teach a recall easily do the following:

Start with Micha when he is kind of hungry - not starving but not full either. that way the treat will seem better to him. Ok, put on his training collar and hook on his leash. Sit him in front of you and you hold on to the leash and back up all the while telling Micha to come. So, back up (kind of fast) and as you back up show Micha the treat and say "Micha come". Don't even worry right now about teaching the stay command. Just get him to know that when you say "Micha come" he comes to you and then give him a treat. I used to train my first Golden, Chelsea, with microwaved hot dogs. Slice a hot dog in kinda thin slices and lay the slices out on a paper plate. Put the plate in the microwave for about 30 seconds and check it. Usually takes 30 seconds to a minute for the slices to crisp. When the slices are crisp let them cool and try them with Micha. Microwaving the hot dog slices seems to bring out the flavor. Dogs usually LOVE microwaved hot dog slices. Another thing you can teach Micha right now is to watch you. Sit him in front of you and show him a treat. Tell him "Watch" . It may take a few minutes but don't take your eyes off Micha. When he looks directly at you say watch and immediately give him a treat. This is where the clicker is great. Sit him in front of you and stare at him until he looks at you -- locks eyes with you. As soon as his eyes go to your face CLICK - then treat. Do this over and over and he will soon realize that when he looks at you he is going to get a treat. When he knows this you can begin to say "WATCH" so he will associate the word watch with looking at you

Jazzys Mom


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Sure I would start the recall, I don't have any large fields here in Hong Kong though
> 
> Do you think recalling in the house would maybe help alittle?
> 
> ...


 
Because you don't want a puppy to fail, only do the the recall a few feet away. Doing it in the apartment is fine.
As he gets good then gradually move across the room. Do this for a few weeks. Once he is almost 100 percent recall you can start from even another room.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Got it
> 
> Thanks. Micah's sickkk, but he doesn't wanna rest. Are there any homemade recipes out there to make a dog fall asleep ?


Ivan,

Have you contacted the vets? Did they recommend anything for him?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Steph, the intention is to try to get the dog to focus on you, but it is not a pure positive method. Wiggles has been one of the more stubborn dogs that the trainer and his assistant have worked with  More often than not, if there is something exciting for Wiggles, his focus is so intent on that something else it is very difficult to get him out of that zone. Before this 2nd set of obedience lessons at 11-12 months of age, Wiggles from 4-11 months would DRAG me down the street on a WINDY day to pounce on a shopping bag blowing away. This dog managed to "pass" clicker training obedience. Not every dog needs this level of training for focus nor is it the best way for every dog. It just works for Wiggles.

It was very difficult to enjoy walking the dog for those 6-7 months because my arm was in constant pain and he had pulled me into the street to chase cars as well.

Usually what I have done is that I might be stopped on the sidewalk with Wiggles in a heel sit either beside me o nthe left, or I have then moved to be facing him. I give him the hand signal when I notice his eyes/nose wandering a bit and so far he's still caught the hand signal and performed the command. If he performs, then I praise him, otherwise it's a short/quick pop on his leash.


----------

